# Anyone know what these are?



## debodun (Sep 5, 2021)

They were in a box out at my sale and someone said they were to put on the bottom of chair legs to help slide across a floor. Another person said they were curtain tie-back pins. Maybe they are even something else....


----------



## Remy (Sep 5, 2021)

The chair thing maybe but I would think they would have a screw instead of a spike. Perhaps the weight of the chair kept them in place?

I hope you did well at your sale and didn't have to put up with any devaluing jerks.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> They were in a box out at my sale and someone said they were to put on the bottom of chair legs to help slide across a floor. Another person said they were curtain tie-back pins. Maybe they are even something else....
> 
> View attachment 182204


They seem to be big-candle holders.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 5, 2021)

Yes, I believe @CAKCy is right.  The spike goes in the bottom of the candle.


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2021)

Remy said:


> I hope you did well at your sale and didn't have to put up with any devaluing jerks.


There are always a few of those that show up, usually 2 hours before the advertised starting time, then expect I'll take 90% off the asking prices.

One of the first people to show up on Friday was a man on the older side of middle-age. he looked over the box of hand tools, then looked through it again, than a third time. After that he said he wanted to see my other tools. I informed him that the only tools for sale were the ones in the toolbox. He looked around a little, than asked where my other tools were. I explained again that the only ones were in the toolbox on the porch. Then he looked through the box again. I was getting a little steamed by this point. I spoke kind of sharply to him since he had been here for 45 minutes looking and looking the same things over and over. I said "Now you've looked through the toolbox 4 times and you've seen what was in it. Why do you keep looking in it?" His only replay was "Where are your other tools?" I was beginning to think he was a little "touched". He finally left, but I thing he thought I was holding out on him.

I got rained out today.

I advertised a horseshoe game on Marketplace. Now I keep getting PMed by a man that wants them, so I told him to come today, but he said he was working, I then said how about tomorrow, Same answer- working. I asked him if there was any time he wasn't working and his only reply was he'd like me to bring them to him where he works. Yeah...that's gonna happen.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2021)

I would say chair glides.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would say chair glides.


I don't know if putting a spike through the bottom of the chair leg is a good idea.  It ruins the chair, putting holes on the bottom.  The gliders are always slip-ons.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't know if putting a spike through the bottom of the chair leg is a good idea.  It ruins the chair, putting holes on the bottom.  The gliders are always slip-ons.


I didn’t say it was a good idea.

I was just offering an opinion.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

Can you imagine the pain those things would inflict if one stepped on them?


----------



## Remy (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm sorry @debodun You have some strange ones in your area. And delivery, no way.

I can take my time looking at a sale (don't go to that many of them) or a thrift store. But I'd never harass someone over prices or what they have. If I don't like what I'm seeing, quietly go.


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2021)

I couldn't make up these garage sale stories if I tried.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 5, 2021)

I'd guess chair feet, but it could be candle holders or something else.


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

Not the aesthetics for a curtain pullback.  
1.5” and that narrow pin isn’t a very safe candle holder.
As for on the floor, it would scratch the wood.  Guess it would be ok on a carpeted area.  Of the three, this is the one I’d choose.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> They seem to be big-candle holders.





Pepper said:


> The spike goes in the bottom of the candle.



This was what I thought when I saw your pictures, before I'd read the posts that followed, above.

And when I showed the picture to someone even older than me,
(without giving them any clues) they said the same.  
They said you heated up that spike, first, so it would slide into the candle waxes.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 5, 2021)

They go on metal chair legs to keep them from scratching the floor or tearing the carpet. I know because I had a metal dining set. The damn things wear out eventually and won't stay on anymore. Finally got rid of it and bought a wooden dining set.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

By the way, I'm not claiming that my source was definitely correct, either. 

The person I asked, is just old enough, 
and familiar enough with these types of items, that they *should*_ be old enough,
to have first hand knowledge and to know, 
but they might be incorrect, too._


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

@debodun sure finds interesting things.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2021)

My first thought was, candle-holders. I'm pretty certain I've had something like that in the bottom of a candle that was in a cylindrical glass container.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

I think they may be candle holders.


----------



## win231 (Sep 5, 2021)

They're not for candles or chairs.
They are breakaway earrings for when a guy gets too persistent or fresh.


----------



## gloria (Sep 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> They were in a box out at my sale and someone said they were to put on the bottom of chair legs to help slide across a floor. Another person said they were curtain tie-back pins. Maybe they are even something else....
> 
> View attachment 182204


cabinet door pulls with the protector behind the knobs. The protector helps to keep finger prints down, specially a kitchen cabinet.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This was what I thought when I saw your pictures, before I'd read the posts that followed, above.
> 
> And when I showed the picture to someone even older than me,
> (without giving them any clues) they said the same.
> They said you heated up that spike, first, so it would slide into the candle waxes.



Hey Captain!

Are you ready for new missions?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> They were in a box out at my sale and someone said they were to put on the bottom of chair legs to help slide across a floor. Another person said they were curtain tie-back pins. Maybe they are even something else....
> 
> View attachment 182204


The middle one seems to have some sort of remnants in it. Is it wax?


----------



## bowmore (Sep 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> I couldn't make up these garage sale stories if I tried.


Keep it coming, deb, you may not make a lot of money, but the stories are entertaining. By the way, those things are candle holders . They would go at the bottom of a glass cylinder


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

This is driving me batty!    What are they?   lol


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Keep it coming, deb, you may not make a lot of money, but the stories are entertaining. By the way, those things are candle holders . They would go at the bottom of a glass cylinder


That makes sense.


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> The middle one seems to have some sort of remnants in it. Is it wax?


Rust


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> Are you ready for new missions?


Not today, but it's nice to see you.   
Please give me a week or two notice, before future expeditions, that require my intense planning and packing and preparations, etc!  

I assume there's no actual connection of this topic, to this thread,
so we should not clutter it 
Although, the mystery items pictured in above post,
might have originally been discovered on some previously unknown planet.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Not today, but it's nice to see you.
> Please give me a week or two notice, before future expeditions, that require my intense planning and packing and preparations, etc!
> 
> I assume there's no actual connection of this topic, to this thread,
> ...



I agree with the "non cluttering" and apologize in advance for a single response to your post:

You will receive a notification in some form that will self-destruct in 5 seconds. Should you choose to accept this mission.....


----------

